# Another Uber driver is arrested.



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

An Uber driver has been arrested on kidnapping and assault charges after he took an unconscious female customer to a Maryland motel instead of dropping her at her home, police said.

The man is seen on a motel surveillance video pulling the woman from the back seat of a car and carrying her motionless body to a room, then staying in the motel for some time before leaving, police charging documents state.

Westagne Pierre, 29 of Greenbelt, was arrested Thursday and has also been charged with theft after he used the woman's credit card, according to a statement of charges from Prince George's County Police.

Esteban Gergely, an attorney for Pierre, said his client denies there was lack of consent the evening he took the woman to the motel.

The incident began Oct. 18 when the woman experienced an alcohol-induced "blackout" in the District, charging records state. A friend of the woman called an Uber for her and requested she be transported to her home in Fairfax County, Va., the records said.

Continued at:
Http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/an-uber-driver-was-asked-to-take-a-woman-home-he-drove-her-to-a-motel-instead-cops-say/2016/10/28/a56f32c6-9c86-11e6-9980-50913d68eacb_story.html


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Peanut hello said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...6f32c6-9c86-11e6-9980-50913d68eacb_story.html


1) I hope this driver get a few years in jail. (15+)

2) I hope Uber pays heavy for bad screening of drivers and giving false sense of security.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We should castrate for this kind of crime. Don't you think?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

A) Probably a former taxi driver.

B) I didn't know we had judges and juries that had already heard the case on here.



MoneyUber4 said:


> 2) I hope Uber pays heavy for bad screening of drivers and giving false sense of security.


So, you know of a study that shows commercial background checks result in passenger outcomes lower than fingerprint with voluntary reporting? I'd love to see it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...6f32c6-9c86-11e6-9980-50913d68eacb_story.html


I couldn't make it past "after an alcohol induced blackout a FRIEND called an Uber for her". Some friend.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> 1) I hope this driver get a few years in jail. (15+)
> 
> 2) I hope Uber pays heavy for bad screening of drivers and giving false sense of security.


You know the driver will say the pax agreed to sex. The driver will also say that the pax was sexually molesting him in the car. It's going to be hard to pin anything on the driver. That's why his bond was reduced from $150,000 to $250.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

From an objective perspective it doesn't look like he physically harmed her so it comes down to whether she was sober enough to agree to go to his room, or whoever's room that was. I'm not ready to denounce him as of yet.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Still theft if he used her card, though. otherwise, probably no proof of anything


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I couldn't make it past "after an alcohol induced blackout a FRIEND called an Uber for her". Some friend.


Reality check? Here we go......

Uber drivers would be smart to take a hospital or request medical assistance for anyone who is blacked out drunk and can not reasonably take care do themselves.

Do this a few times, let the public know the hassle it will cause them. It might cut back on us having to deal with this crap.

I personally have decided not to take these people anymore unless they have an escort.

I'm officially out of the life saving business.....again.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Reality check? Here we go......
> 
> Uber drivers would be smart to take a hospital or request medical assistance for anyone who is blacked out drunk and can not reasonably take care do themselves.
> 
> ...


Do you think the passed out girl and the "friend" that put her in the car are still compatible? Would you place any blame on the "friend" that put her in the car?


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

If you read the entire article, he will get away with it because she remembered nothing so there is no way for her to deny consent. His bail was reduced from $150K to $250. Uber deactivated him of course and will "support law enforcement", but this asshat will walk.

One thing that I have noticed with the rise of ride share and bartending is that Uber/Lyft, etc give bars an excuse to over serve. If she was drinking at a local tavern, she has a case against the bar for doing just that...and I hope she sues. If she was at a local party, the individuals hosting can also be liable. Her "friend" may also be liable as she placed her into potential jeopardy by putting her into a car with a stranger. Uber may also be culpable if a good attorney can show that Uber failed to do a sufficient back ground check...that would be pretty easy to do, just by doing a background check on this dude and see if anything is there...if there is watch out Uber has some very deep pockets.

Placing a passed out drunk in any car/taxi, etc is a recipe for crap like this to happen. People should just NOT do it. I feel bad for the woman, she did not deserve this kind of treatment by no means, but a lack of responsible drinking is going to create this kind of jeopardy.

I do hope she gets an attorney and goes after everybody she can civilly, she has a shot.

This is what happens when an entire industry is created from the very thing your mother told you never to do! (Take rides from strangers)

Lessons here:

Uber: Step up your game on background checks
Bars: Stop effing over serving
Drivers: Dash Cam damn it!
Passengers: Drink responsibly
Rapists: Rot in Hell


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> From an objective perspective it doesn't look like he physically harmed her so it comes down to whether she was sober enough to agree to go to his room, or whoever's room that was. I'm not ready to denounce him as of yet.


On what planet does it seem reasonable to carry an unconscious pax into a motel room and go on a shopping spree at a 7-11 with her credit card?

on a side note I bet 7-11's revenue has increased 20% since rideshare.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you think the passed out girl and the "friend" that put her in the car are still compatible? Would you place any blame on the "friend" that put her in the car?


Absolutely. Let's look at this from a SEAL point of view......

Never leave a man behind? Watch out for your swim buddy? Take care of your own? Work as a team? Ok....

So....a womam...or man, places their friend....in this case a woman, who is in a deeply compromised state of health and conciseness... unable to care for themselves, into a vehicle with a stranger, and sent off to fend for the,selves and make it home safely. Hmm......that is some friend.

What part of parts of all this are subject to the kindness of others and the forbearance of reptiles? I would say pretty much all of it. The opportunity for a bad ending is high. The likely hood of a bad ending however is low. But once it happens to you, the odds no longer matter. And once it happens where you are involved,everyone will know. And you will be painted a villain or hero pending the outcome.

Still....if something went wrong, the teeth nashing and tears would be copious no doubt. But do you think any of those involved would take responsibility? Probably not.

And what happens when the victim blames their friends for not looking out for them? That little test would be interesting to say the least. I wonder if a victim would accept .....I'm sorry you were gang raped by the driver and his friends that I left your lifeless body with. But I paid for the Uber to take you home. I'm going to ask for a fare refund!

Now...that was obviously dramatized as are many things on this board. The real questions are theses......

Who's responsibility is it to care for those who decide to place themselves in these situations? Friends? Drivers? The general public? The people who actual job it is to deal with these situations....such as the police and emergency services personnel?

Are we going to burn a driver, or anyone else, at the stake for refusing to help these people? You reach the destination, pull them put of the car and leave them on the sidewalk. End trip and drive away? Or do you carry them to their residence and leave them there? If so, how so? And why?

Why are we letting people off the hook for their own bad behavior? And transferring their care to strangers?

Friends? What is their responsibility to help their brethren? What moral code is the standard? Because everyone has their own standard.

In the end....bad endings are rare. But...should we be taking that risk to begin with? Which leads to this question.....

How many of you are ready to refuse people who can't care for themselves or dr them off with police or medical personnel?

As I said in a prior post...I'm out of the life saving business. So who else is comming to your rescue.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> If you read the entire article, he will get away with it because she remembered nothing so there is no way for her to deny consent. His bail was reduced from $150K to $250. Uber deactivated him of course and will "support law enforcement", but this asshat will walk.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed with the rise of ride share and bartending is that Uber/Lyft, etc give bars an excuse to over serve. If she was drinking at a local tavern, she has a case against the bar for doing just that...and I hope she sues. If she was at a local party, the individuals hosting can also be liable. Her "friend" may also be liable as she placed her into potential jeopardy by putting her into a car with a stranger. Uber may also be culpable if a good attorney can show that Uber failed to do a sufficient back ground check...that would be pretty easy to do, just by doing a background check on this dude and see if anything is there...if there is watch out Uber has some very deep pockets.
> 
> ...


Was he charged with rape? I must have missed it in the article.

The article says there were no statements that indicated he did and injury or trauma to her......

So.....?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A) Probably a former taxi driver.
> 
> B) I didn't know we had judges and juries that had already heard the case on here.
> 
> So, you know of a study that shows commercial background checks result in passenger outcomes lower than fingerprint with voluntary reporting? I'd love to see it.


Imagine that this guys out shuckin'n'jivin for Uber. 


Mr Magoo said:


> If you read the entire article, he will get away with it because she remembered nothing so there is no way for her to deny consent. His bail was reduced from $150K to $250. Uber deactivated him of course and will "support law enforcement", but this asshat will walk.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed with the rise of ride share and bartending is that Uber/Lyft, etc give bars an excuse to over serve. If she was drinking at a local tavern, she has a case against the bar for doing just that...and I hope she sues. If she was at a local party, the individuals hosting can also be liable. Her "friend" may also be liable as she placed her into potential jeopardy by putting her into a car with a stranger. Uber may also be culpable if a good attorney can show that Uber failed to do a sufficient back ground check...that would be pretty easy to do, just by doing a background check on this dude and see if anything is there...if there is watch out Uber has some very deep pockets.
> 
> ...


An unconscious person can't give consent. Sounds like the video evidence supports that. This guys toast. I'm more interested in the guys immigration status. Odd name for a son of Greenbelt, but very popular in Haiti. WTF, how good is a BG check on a recent Haitian immigrant gonna be. This biz is so crooked, clearly safety is of least concern.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you think the passed out girl and the "friend" that put her in the car are still compatible? Would you place any blame on the "friend" that put her in the car?


"Friend" is an accessory after the fact


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> ground transportation is a low skill low wage job specifically for imagrants.


What's an imagrant? Before you make a statement like that take a look around you right now wherever you are. Everything you see was once on a truck in ground transportation. From the electronic device you're holding in your hand right now to read this to the paint on your vehicle that came in cans to the landscape trees and asphalt that you see while driving. Now for livery driving (that's the term for transporting people), when the number 1 cause of death in this country for people under the age of 55 involves an automobile I would be a little hesitant to say "ground transportation is low skill job". It takes allot of skill to drive 2 million miles in a major metropolitan area and not be involved in an automobile accident.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What's an imagrant? Before you make a statement like that take a look around you right now wherever you are. Everything you see was once on a truck in ground transportation. From the electronic device you're holding in your hand right now to read this to the paint on your vehicle that came in cans to the landscape trees and asphalt that you see while driving. Now for livery driving (that's the term for transporting people), when the number 1 cause of death in this country for people under the age of 55 involves an automobile I would be a little hesitant to say "ground transportation is low skill job". It takes allot of skill to drive 2 million miles in a major metropolitan area and not be involved in an automobile accident.


Dude you're playing semantics, passenger ground transportation is a low skill low wage job specifically for immigrants. those unemployable in most other industries, some with learning disabilities and others w/mental health issues. It takes very little skill, that's why it's called Low Skilled and subsequently Low Wage


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> Dude you're playing semantics, passenger ground transportation is a low skill low wage job specifically for immigrants. those unemployable in most other industries, some with learning disabilities and others w/mental health issues. It takes very little skill, that's why it's called Low Skilled and subsequently Low Wage


Dude, you must be getting your figures from only Uber X. The fare for hire industry has been treating my company very well for over 16 years. An average driver can easily net $60k. And the low skill part can cost you thousands extra a year in insurance if you're a poor driver. In fact our insurance company requires routine physicals for proper coverage. I take it by your post that you're really not experienced in this industry. You basically only know this industry from Uber's viewpoint. I suppose I would think just like you if I was chasing a ping for pennies a mile.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DriverX said:


> On what planet does it seem reasonable to carry an unconscious pax into a motel room and go on a shopping spree at a 7-11 with her credit card?
> 
> on a side note I bet 7-11's revenue has increased 20% since rideshare.


If she can't remember anything then she can't remember if she gave any consent.

You have to be proven guilty.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DriverX said:


> On what planet does it seem reasonable to carry an unconscious pax into a motel room and go on a shopping spree at a 7-11 with her credit card?
> 
> on a side note I bet 7-11's revenue has increased 20% since rideshare.


Ray Rice carried an unconscious woman out of an elevator. Then he went on a shopping spree to Jared's for an engagement ring. Does that count?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Imagine that this guys out shuckin'n'jivin for Uber.


So, the answer is no. It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> If I see the account holder trying to corral a drunk friend to my car, or worse, I see them carrying someone who passed out from out of a bar to my car, I just put the car in Drive and drive off and then cancel when I'm down the road. Sorry Uber. I don't get paid enough to deal with that.


I have done this once, maybe twice. I told them....this person should probably go to the hospital. ,it's very likely they have alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Who's responsibility is it to care for those who decide to place themselves in these situations?


Government's responsibility.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Black men should run the opposite direction away from drunk white women.....it never ends well.....


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> 2) I hope Uber pays heavy for bad screening of drivers and giving false sense of security.


There's lots of criminals driving for Uber. When you only do a $5 background check it's almost like you're trying to make sure nothing pops up.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> We should castrate for this kind of crime.


And then make the criminals mow their lawns & clean up their homes.



RamzFanz said:


> A) Probably a former taxi driver.
> 
> So, you know of a study that shows commercial background checks result in passenger outcomes lower than fingerprint with voluntary reporting? I'd love to see it.


I'd love to see the study that told you it was probably a former taxi driver.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> Still theft if he used her card, though.


They can get him for that at least.



Red Leader said:


> Reality check? Here we go......


You're not making any sense.



DriverX said:


> Imagine that this guys out shuckin'n'jivin for Uber.
> 
> An unconscious person can't give consent.
> .


Did they do a rape kit on the victim? If they did & found the DNA, he's toast. As you say, an unconscious or highly intoxicated person can't legally consent.



CuffLink said:


> It takes very little skill, that's why it's called Low Skilled and subsequently Low Wage


You're not making any sense.



Yam Digger said:


> If I see them carrying someone who passed out from out of a bar to my car, I just put the car in Drive and drive off and then cancel when I'm down the road. Sorry Uber. I.


They have police to deal with people like that.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea....you go with that.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

As i said before these type of incidents will continue until Uber makes rider safety a priority. 

Uber signs up new drivers by the masses. They do not do interviews. Sign ups are online. 

Uber the highest turnover in the nation. They cannot keep their drivers due to pay cuts. Uber must make it their aim to keep their experienced and trusted drivers. The rating system is undermined when you bring in thousands of new drivers every month with 5 star ratings. This does not give riders a true read of the type of driver they are getting. 
It is imperative for safety sake that uber keep their best drivers on the platform. 

Uber must prevent these incidents from continuing. Uber must stop mass sign ups. uber must interview drivers before dispatching them to pick up riders. Uber must retain their experienced tried and true drivers to better serve the customer and ensure safety. 

Yes better rates are required in order to keep the already vetted drivers but when it comes to the safety of our customers it should be worth it to Uber...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> As i said before these type of incidents will continue until Uber makes rider safety a priority.
> 
> Uber signs up new drivers by the masses. They do not do interviews. Sign ups are online.
> 
> ...


And yet Juno does none of this. They accept what ever Uber's on boarding system is and go with that.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> So, the answer is no. It was a rhetorical question.


Would never have happened with driverless cars, eh


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Would never have happened with driverless cars, eh


Can you just wait for the first dead body they find in one of those?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> An Uber driver has been arrested on kidnapping and assault charges after he took an unconscious female customer to a Maryland motel instead of dropping her at her home, police said.
> 
> The man is seen on a motel surveillance video pulling the woman from the back seat of a car and carrying her motionless body to a room, then staying in the motel for some time before leaving, police charging documents state.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with these guys ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Would never have happened with driverless cars, eh


Imagine driverless pool.
She may have e been in the car for12 hours. With multiple assaults.


----------



## Rustbuster (Sep 15, 2016)

Y'all need to leave these drunk h03s alone


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I got a ride one night, pull up, three women walk to the car, one is super drunk, they explain they don't know her, they found her drunk and crying on the apt door step, where her boyfriend lived and just broke up with her, they used her phone to call the uber for her.
I have three dashcams and still told them no way unless one of them accompanies her, I told them I would bring them back for free, which it was for them, they agree'd I just completed the trip after I brought them back.

BTW I've been through lifescan, I work at Jails and court houses at times and and have full unescourted access to all areas. No skeletons im my closet


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> If you read the entire article, he will get away with it because she remembered nothing so there is no way for her to deny consent. His bail was reduced from $150K to $250. Uber deactivated him of course and will "support law enforcement", but this asshat will walk.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed with the rise of ride share and bartending is that Uber/Lyft, etc give bars an excuse to over serve. If she was drinking at a local tavern, she has a case against the bar for doing just that...and I hope she sues. If she was at a local party, the individuals hosting can also be liable. Her "friend" may also be liable as she placed her into potential jeopardy by putting her into a car with a stranger. Uber may also be culpable if a good attorney can show that Uber failed to do a sufficient back ground check...that would be pretty easy to do, just by doing a background check on this dude and see if anything is there...if there is watch out Uber has some very deep pockets.
> 
> ...


Is the pax not liable?


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> An Uber driver has been arrested on kidnapping and assault charges after he took an unconscious female customer to a Maryland motel instead of dropping her at her home, police said.
> 
> The man is seen on a motel surveillance video pulling the woman from the back seat of a car and carrying her motionless body to a room, then staying in the motel for some time before leaving, police charging documents state.
> 
> ...


you know, i dont care if hes a uber driver or not. he could be a hotel employee and break into someones room. he could be a restaurant employee and enter a bathroom and do something.

when people "apply" for a job... there is a sense of you're normal and understand "business" and certain "business etiquette"

and anyone who abuses power, or breaks rules or line of conduct, whatever industry they are in, is liable.

period.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

HHTJ said:


> you know, i dont care if hes a uber driver or not. he could be a hotel employee and break into someones room. he could be a restaurant employee and enter a bathroom and do something.
> 
> when people "apply" for a job... there is a sense of you're normal and understand "business" and certain "business etiquette"
> 
> ...


Yes, there is no question this guy should be fired. What he did was definitely unprofessional. Nobody doing this job should be going around picking up on drunk women that are trying to get home safely. It's just a matter of it was criminal and it's definitely borderline.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

I wonder what a autonomous uber would do in case like this (Pax is passed out and won't get out) would it just drive back to the garage to a bunch of guys waiting to "help" her out?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A) Probably a former taxi driver.
> .


Could have very well been a former taxi driver. Most Uber drivers I know are cab drivers who were fired. With Ubers lower standards, their next hope of employment was with Uber.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Would never have happened with driverless cars, eh


New York Times April 2, 2038
A woman in her late thirties has reported being kidnapped and raped last night. She ordered an Uber and when a driverless car pulled up with the Uber logo, she got in. Instead of taking her to home, it took her behind some warehouse buildings where a man in a ski mask raped her. Uber is investigating and denies any liability.

uberskirtcams(dot)com Come to our website where we show crotch shots of drunk uber passengers filmed without their knowledge from our floorcams.

Google News Feb 12, 2030 Uber is investigating whether passengers have been the victim of illegal skirt cams and denies any responsibility. Passenger who can prove they are featured on uberskirtcams(dot)com may apply for a 10% off coupon good on their next Uber ride if used within 7 days and after providing 3 new rider referrals and one driver-less car referral.

Daily Post March 14, 2045 Hackers have taken control of yet another Uber car last night. The car, full of drunk passengers, suddenly stopped on a deserted street where armed gunman ordered them out of the vehicle and then proceeded to beat and rob the passengers. Uber is investigating and denies any responsibility.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

First of all what kind of friend would just put her in an Uber in a blacked out state? I am not condoning what this scumbag did, but the friend is an asshole. I have had two rides where I had a customer want to send her friend home, and the girl was very intoxicated. I informed them both that they had to ride with me to her drop off point, and I would be happy to bring to paying customer back to the bar. This guy is just pure scum, and if found guilty hope he gets his when the boys in prison get a hold of him.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> A) Probably a former taxi driver.
> 
> B) I didn't know we had judges and juries that had already heard the case on here.
> 
> So, you know of a study that shows commercial background checks result in passenger outcomes lower than fingerprint with voluntary reporting? I'd love to see it.


The story / news is so shocking. And based on evidence presented, that driver is guilty of all charges. I hope this doesn't ever happen to you or family members. We know that someone will pay for this action; act of robbery and sexual predatory action. 
With those friends, you do not need enemies. Sending a semi conscious young female at night with that driver was just sending her to trouble.
The story also read, her friends requested an Uber. I hope those friend used the young lady's account otherwise Uber has a way out saying; "We do not cover third party riders".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

So it looks like it was a good thing they changed the name from Safe Rides Fee


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I couldn't make it past "after an alcohol induced blackout a FRIEND called an Uber for her". Some friend.


Yeah. I've had that where a couple of friends, one on each side of the drunk, aim him/her towards the car and say, "this is your ride". No... no, it's not


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Reality check? Here we go......
> 
> Uber drivers would be smart to take a hospital or request medical assistance for anyone who is blacked out drunk and can not reasonably take care do themselves.
> 
> ...


Two weeks ago I got a Ping from a bar on Pico Blvd at 5AM. I pull up and wait. There's a bunch of Asian Partyers hanging around. O.K. It's close to Koreatown. I get it. No one responds to my flaming Red Prius with lights flashing. Finally, I call and a female flashes her phone at me as if to indicate, "Yeah, it's me." Behind her are 2 other females carrying a super drunk Asian girl that could barely stand on her own to my car. They come to my car and try to open my locked doors. I tell them, "No. She's to drunk. I can't put her in my car." They should actually be calling an ambulance. Not an UBERX. One of the "Friends" turns away and says, "O.K. go away." So I do a cancel, no show to get my $5 bucks.

It's a very common experience for drivers. This D.C. driver showed himself to be not only stupid, but criminally stupid.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Two weeks ago I got a Ping from a bar on Pico Blvd at 5AM. I pull up and wait. There's a bunch of Asian Partyers hanging around. O.K. It's close to Koreatown. I get it. No one responds to my flaming Red Prius with lights flashing. Finally, I call and a female flashes her phone at me as if to indicate, "Yeah, it's me." Behind her are 2 other females carrying a super drunk Asian girl that could barely stand on her own to my car. They come to my car and try to open my locked doors. I tell them, "No. She's to drunk. I can't put her in my car." They should actually be calling an ambulance. Not an UBERX. One of the "Friends" turns away and says, "O.K. go away." So I do a cancel, no show to get my $5 bucks.
> 
> It's a very common experience for drivers. This D.C. driver showed himself to be not only stupid, but criminally stupid.


I d t think he is stupid. I think he is a predator. He saw an opportunity and took it. I'm sure he keeps on the lookout for just such an occasion.

Now, in your situation, how many people do what you did? I see people on here dramatizing every last possible scenario and talking about to all this risk. Her friends obviously had no concern for your part in this situation should you have played along. would they clean your car? Pay for your lost time? Did anyone volunteer to come along and help her home?

Nope.....so, as I am prone to saying these days, ****'em.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

elelegido said:


> So it looks like it was a good thing they changed the name from Safe Rides Fee


Finger printing? We don't need that


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

this is probably what happened: she asked to go to a hotel so she can sleep it off (various reasons, kid at home, pissed of bf, mom/dad, etc.)
he probably though he was doing a good thing. went got a room, put her drunk ass there, went to get some refreshments and food for her on her dime obviously and then left. he's an idiot for doing that, but that's probably what happened. if there was some sexual assault evidence he wouldn't be out on $250 bond.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't read the whole thread but to the person who said that since she can't remember anything so consent can't be proven... I think it depends on the state law, but if someone is incapacitated, that's rape. If someone is passed out and can't remember, that is not consent.

I have had one girl pass out with her head on my shoulder and I had to wake her up and help her to her door. Another girl was severely drunk, sitting on the curb crying when I picked her up and could barely talk but luckily was able to give me her address. I had a girl this past Friday that a concerned bystander called an uber when some guy was trying to get the girl to let him give her a ride home. she was also extremely drunk.

I shudder to think what could happen if these girls had a sleazy male driver instead of a middle aged mom like me. (NOT saying all make drivers are sleazy--I meant some are.) These incidences really make me want to start an all female ride program. No offense to the good guys, but I worry about these vulnerable girls.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

konoplya said:


> this is probably what happened: she asked to go to a hotel so she can sleep it off (various reasons, kid at home, pissed of bf, mom/dad, etc.)
> he probably though he was doing a good thing. went got a room, put her drunk ass there, went to get some refreshments and food for her on her dime obviously and then left. he's an idiot for doing that, but that's probably what happened. if there was some sexual assault evidence he wouldn't be out on $250 bond.


That scenario seems highly doubtful. Sounds like something a defense attorney would think up. I used to work for a criminal defense attorney, and I don't dis the profession. But come on. Occam's Razor: the simplest explanation is probably the correct one. He had a drunk girl in his car alone. She passed out. He saw an opportunity and took advantage.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

kabibe said:


> That scenario seems highly doubtful. Sounds like something a defense attorney would think up. I used to work for a criminal defense attorney, and I don't dis the profession. But come on. Occam's Razor: the simplest explanation is probably the correct one. He had a drunk girl in his car alone. She passed out. He saw an opportunity and took advantage.


why? because he's male and males take advantage of drunk innocent vulnerable girls?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Could have very well been a former taxi driver. Most Uber drivers I know are cab drivers who were fired. With Ubers lower standards, their next hope of employment was with Uber.


I know very few former cabbies who are Uber drivers, but I know them when I hear about them. The taxi drivers I DO know as Uber drivers did it for the pay raise.

Let's not pretend taxis have higher standards when we all know different. I've never once heard anyone say they preferred taxis over Ubers. I'm sure that unicorn is out there, but I haven't met them.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Not all, but it's not unprecedented. Which scenario is more likely? How many fares ask to be taken to a motel? would you carry them into the room?

I did not say all males can't be trusted. But yes, I worry about drunk and vulnerable girls getting in a car with an unknown man. So sue me.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> The story / news is so shocking. And based on evidence presented, that driver is guilty of all charges. I hope this doesn't ever happen to you or family members. We know that someone will pay for this action; act of robbery and sexual predatory action.
> With those friends, you do not need enemies. Sending a semi conscious young female at night with that driver was just sending her to trouble.
> The story also read, her friends requested an Uber. I hope those friend used the young lady's account otherwise Uber has a way out saying; "We do not cover third party riders".


Ah, OK. I didn't know third hand accounts of an incident where enough to find someone guilty. I mean, it's not like death row inmates have ever been found innocent or anything after what looked like indisputable evidence.

Uber does cover third party riders. I'm not sure where you got the idea they didn't, but I'm not surprised you think that.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I hope uber covers third party riders because I've had a few. I've given babysitters rides home after dropping off the original rider, the woman the other night, a guy's elderly parents...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> That scenario seems highly doubtful. Sounds like something a defense attorney would think up. I used to work for a criminal defense attorney, and I don't dis the profession. But come on. Occam's Razor: the simplest explanation is probably the correct one. He had a drunk girl in his car alone. She passed out. He saw an opportunity and took advantage.


Like this?

I bet, if you were aware of this case, based on media reports, you thought they were guilty?

False accusations happen all the time. I'm not saying he's innocent, but let's wait for the facts. If he did it, the forensics should be overwhelming.

For the record, from what we know now, I think he probably did do it, but that's just an opinion based on what we're being told by the woman and the video and not the whole story.

However, he would have to be woefully stupid to do it while Ubering, getting a room that leaves a record, and being seen on camera. Unfortunately, woefully stupid isn't that rare.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> I hope uber covers third party riders because I've had a few. I've given babysitters rides home after dropping off the original rider, the woman the other night, a guy's elderly parents...


They do. He has no idea what he's talking about. It's even on their website.

You are absolutely allowed to request an Uber for someone else. You are not allowed to allow someone else to use your account. Insurance is probably enforce for both situations, but definitly third party rides.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Not all, but it's not unprecedented. Which scenario is more likely? How many fares ask to be taken to a motel? would you carry them into the room?
> 
> I did not say all males can't be trusted. But yes, I worry about drunk and vulnerable girls getting in a car with an unknown man. So sue me.


It's hard to follow what you're saying if you don't reply to that actual post. See the reply link to the right at the bottom of the post you are addressing. Just a tip.

I agree with you but for more reasons than you give. Incapacitated females are not safe alone with some males. The vast majority are going to protect them from other males and not harm them, especially background checked males. The number who would harm them is tiny and most are probably raised in a permissive culture vs your average crime-free American of any ethnic or religious background.

Males, on the other hand, are very vulnerable to false accusations, and they are very common. I have a dash-cam and never allow unaccompanied minors or unaccompanied and incapacitated females in my car. A single false accusation and your suspended from Uber, demonized in the press, and no one ever seems to care or cover it when you're exonerated. One false accusation can ruin a life.

This is why I don't accept public scorn before the facts are in.

Do you remember the Uber driver accused of breaking a woman's jaw for not getting out of his car after she was verbally abusing another passenger she didn't know? Did you know he said she attacked him? That he had injuries? That he called the police and filed charges against her? Almost no one covered the actual facts.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree, innocent until proven guilty. I'm no judge or jury. But it doesn't stop me from having an opinion.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> I agree, innocent until proven guilty. I'm no judge or jury. But it doesn't stop me from having an opinion.


Of course, but at 51 I have seen thousands of cases where public opinion was skewed by what they thought they knew over what really happened.

Anyways, Happy Halloween, hope your daughter(?) had a blast. Stay safe out there.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I am actually 51 myself. I put a fake birthday in my profile. My daughter had fun. I had her when I was 45 so we enjoy every moment!

Just tried to quote but since you had a quote in yours, I couldn't!


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

kabibe said:


> Not all, but it's not unprecedented. Which scenario is more likely? How many fares ask to be taken to a motel? would you carry them into the room?


that's why i said he's an idiot for doing that. if you've worked for an attorney then you'd understand why an attorney would probably form an opinion similar to mine. a judge won't drop a 150k bond to only $250 if there's sexual assault or rape involved. most likely, the judge was presented with enough evidence to warrant releasing this guy. he'd also have to be woefully stupid with all the tracking like the other poster said, which i'm not excluding at all.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> I am actually 51 myself. I put a fake birthday in my profile. My daughter had fun. I had her when I was 45 so we enjoy every moment!
> 
> Just tried to quote but since you had a quote in yours, I couldn't!


Not quote, reply. Maybe you're on mobile or tablet?

Wow, you're 51? And had a daughter at 45? Seriously, you're a unicorn. Pregnant at 45 is nothing short of amazing.

This was my teen tonight, she did it all herself:










Enjoy them young while you can, it goes so fast. She wants a jeep. I want her in a pumpkin seat.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

konoplya said:


> that's why i said he's an idiot for doing that. if you've worked for an attorney then you'd understand why an attorney would probably form an opinion similar to mine. a judge won't drop a 150k bond to only $250 if there's sexual assault or rape involved. most likely, the judge was presented with enough evidence to warrant releasing this guy. he'd also have to be woefully stupid with all the tracking like the other poster said, which i'm not excluding at all.


Well, I agree with you, but trusting a judge is meaningless. Does he golf with the defendant's lawyer?

A man who held a minor captive and repeatedly raped her for years did 60 days not so long ago. The justice system is a favor and profit system. Very few actually get justice. Hire the lawyer who vacations with the judge and you can get almost anything.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

DriverX said:


> On what planet does it seem reasonable to carry an unconscious pax into a motel room and go on a shopping spree at a 7-11 with her credit card?


Seems perfectly fine on planet USA it would seem


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> A friend of the woman called an Uber for her and requested she be transported to her home in Fairfax County, Va


Another example of the misuse of Uber. You do not turn a friend who is about to pass out to ANYONE, much less a stranger.
If you don't want to drive, call the Uber and take you & your friend HOME YOURSELF. Not our job to clean up the mess you make out of your friend before pouring him or her in our car.

Yes, the driver should be tried, convicted if guilt , and if guilt, treated in prison the same way he treated this woman, except he will be conscious.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I shall have to petition the Administrators to change the title of this topic. No one arrested me. I was not in College Park that evening. In fact, I drove my Uber Taxi that day, not UberX. I do not remember the last time that I had a trip either in the taxi or on UberX to College Park. Sometimes, I will go to the Hard Times Cafe on US 1 just North of College Park. In fact, the last time that I was in College Park, I was passing through it to go to said Hard Times Cafe. While I do have a French name, I do not have that French name and look nothing like the guy who allegedly did this. You can find his photograph in various places in cyberland. I look nothing like him. My parent raised me right, so I would not do anything like the authorities have alleged that he has done. It was not me.



RamzFanz said:


> I've never once heard anyone say they preferred taxis over Ubers. I'm sure that unicorn is out there, but I haven't met them.


It _*ain't no unicorn, it's real.*_ Come drive here, you will meet legions who prefer the taxi over Uber. You will meet more who prefer whatever is convenient.

I have had more than one passenger tell me that he prefers the taxi over UberX or Uber Black. These are street hails, Uber Taxi users and UberX customers. The last have made those remarks without my telling them that I do drive a cab, as well. Uber does have an option, here, for those who prefer a taxi. That option is not available everywhere.

They cut it out in New York City, but that was because they could not get around the credit card processing oligopoly in New York City. You used UberT there only to summon your vehicle. You could not pay through the application. That defeated half the purpose of Uber, the seamless transaction. In other places where Uber offers taxis, you both summon and pay for the taxi through the application.

I do not know why Uber stopped Uber Taxi in Toronto, San Francisco and Honolulu, but Uber's website no longer shows it as an option for those cities. It also stopped the For-Hire in Seattle. Uber did add Uber Taxi in Portland, Oregon, though. Uber was supposed to launch Uber Taxi in Arlington, Virginia--a suburb. They held the onboarding events, but never launched it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd like to know what he bought at 7-11 before making any kind of judgment one way or the other.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

im sure he had a 4.94 rating


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If she can't remember anything then she can't remember if she gave any consent.
> You have to be proven guilty.


Not in CA...
and coming soon to a state near you.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Seems perfectly fine on planet USA it would seem


Lost any family members in Mosul yet?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> I wonder what a autonomous uber would do in case like this (Pax is passed out and won't get out) would it just drive back to the garage to a bunch of guys waiting to "help" her out?


Good question. I'd think for legal reasons they'd be obligated to take an unconscious person to Hospital, but how does the car determine that...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

kabibe said:


> I hope uber covers third party riders because I've had a few. I've given babysitters rides home after dropping off the original rider, the woman the other night, a guy's elderly parents...


maybe, I think the policy says, if the account holder is present with their passenger whne the driver arrives and says this is my pax take them to this location.

I did hear a strange story from a pax whose uber was hit by an under-insured drunk driver. THe car was totaled. She had internal bleeding undiscovered for a couple days. Uber denied covering her,she said it was because the other driver was at fault so their insurance was responsible, but the drivers insurance was I guess refusing to pay... Instead of fighting Uber, she said her insurance covered her anyway. SHe said she worked in Law and didn't think it would be worth the hassle fighting Uber or the insurer because she had good coverage forherself and already had received treatment...

Anyway this is what happens when these companies have to own their promises. Their first move is to look for any legal loop hole they can find to get them out of paying. AS a pax we should be aware that the million dollar policy is mostly BS and only will apply if you can actually get Uber to pay which may require a lengthy legal battle. Meanwhile youre out of pocket for your hospital bed and treatment.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Black men should run the opposite direction away from drunk white women.....it never ends well.....


*Men


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

uber strike said:


> As i said before these type of incidents will continue until Uber makes rider safety a priority.
> 
> Uber signs up new drivers by the masses. They do not do interviews. Sign ups are online.
> 
> ...


True but the public has spoken. They prefer dirt cheap rides over personal safety. Does this surprise anyone, these are the people who drank themselves into a walking coma in the first place or had their 10 year old picked up at school by a random stranger.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not quote, reply. Maybe you're on mobile or tablet?
> 
> Wow, you're 51? And had a daughter at 45? Seriously, you're a unicorn. Pregnant at 45 is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> ...


Weird thread to post your teens sexy pirate pic on.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Is he that desperate to be with a woman ? Wow, Smh.


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> 1) I hope this driver get a few years in jail. (15+)
> 
> 2) I hope Uber pays heavy for bad screening of drivers and giving false sense of security.


you do know people with perfect records can do crimes right?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

A background check isn't reliable. The stress of driving for Uber fan fet to some people. People who woyldn't hurt a fly turn into giciuos impatient animals.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> An Uber driver has been arrested on kidnapping and assault charges after he took an unconscious female customer to a Maryland motel instead of dropping her at her home, police said.
> 
> The man is seen on a motel surveillance video pulling the woman from the back seat of a car and carrying her motionless body to a room, then staying in the motel for some time before leaving, police charging documents state.
> 
> ...


How do you know she wasn't willing? When people are drunk they can be very willing, I don't think he should get anything unless there is solid proof she didn't say to him before she passed out lets get a room, women need to have proof.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

So what should the protocol be for an unconscious drunk in your car? Take them home as asked or take them to the nearest hospital. I'd be inclined to take her to a hospital. Alcohol poisoning is no joke. I almost lost a friend to that while in college.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Weird thread to post your teens sexy pirate pic on.


I guess I didn't see it as sexy?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Has sexual assualt even been established?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You know the driver will say the pax agreed to sex. The driver will also say that the pax was sexually molesting him in the car. It's going to be hard to pin anything on the driver. That's why his bond was reduced from $150,000 to $250.


And ... maybe ... the driver is telling the truth.
What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty?
Do you know how many men have been hung wifey got caught under the wrong guy?

Just saying ... is it even possible that the guy is guilty of poor judgement, and no more?

~ UberSkeptic~


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

No rape charges was filed, so he did a 5 star job at least on that point .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You know the driver will say the pax agreed to sex. The driver will also say that the pax was sexually molesting him in the car. It's going to be hard to pin anything on the driver. That's why his bond was reduced from $150,000 to $250.


Devils advocate : COULD be true.

Drunks sexually harass drivers all the time... alas, it IS mostly male drunks obnoxiously trying to hit on anything that moves, but women pax do it too


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Judges don't actually decide all that much.

DA for pleas (like 98% of cases in CA plead guilty), juries for court battles



RamzFanz said:


> Well, I agree with you, but trusting a judge is meaningless. Does he golf with the defendant's lawyer?
> 
> A man who held a minor captive and repeatedly raped her for years did 60 days not so long ago. The justice system is a favor and profit system. Very few actually get justice. Hire the lawyer who vacations with the judge and you can get almost anything.


----------

